# how to keep cactus pads fresh



## wildponey21 (May 8, 2012)

ok so my wegmens store is ordering me a box of cactus pads. the box is a 10 pound. so how do i keep them fresh. i have no here that you keep them in a cooler and in a cool place but the refrigerator because they go bad fast. some else said if you leve them out they go bad in a week. could i freeze them. so if any one could help me find a good cler answer it would help. oh the reson i'm buying the box is 1. they are hard to get 2. they knock 10% of price


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 8, 2012)

I would lay them side by side on the ground in a mostly shady area outside,If they get to much sun they tend to dry out.


----------



## wildponey21 (May 8, 2012)

well that will not work here. 1 dogs would eat them 2 wildlife would eat them


----------



## Tyrtle (May 8, 2012)

I keep mine in a plastic bag in the refrigerator. However, I am not keeping 10 lbs at a time, only one. Who will eat 10 lbs? If you want other opinions you can always google "keeping nopales fresh".


----------



## wellington (May 8, 2012)

I bought a lot a while ago. I planted some, I put some in the freezer, wrapped some in tinfoil and put in frig. and I chopped some up and put in a plastic container and placed in frig. I haven't used the ones in the freezer yet, but they still look good. The ones I put in the frig. has lasted a very long time, months. The ones I planted, not sure if they rooted or not but they aren't dead either. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tom (May 8, 2012)

I set mine in the shade outside and they last for months. Doesn't matter if its 100 or 35 degrees. I think the key is keeping them dry and I suspect that good air circulation might also be a factor. If I set them in a plastic tub, the ones on the bottom will go bad before the ones on the top. If I set them all on a flat surface with good ventilation they literally last for 3-4 months, even through the middle of summer.

Planting a few in pots is a good idea too.


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (May 8, 2012)

We keep ours in the fridge, warped in paper towel and then placed in the crisper drawer, we also grade/shred up some and baggie it up and freez it for later use.


----------



## tortadise (May 8, 2012)

Plant them I. A 2 gallon pot half of the pad in the soil and let the
Grow. If you need to keep feeding then just unplant and feed away. And this way you won't have to buy anymore either.


----------



## wildponey21 (May 8, 2012)

well i will be freezing some but i will tri the cooler ans the news paper


----------



## tyrs4u (May 8, 2012)

When my mother made Napales and There was always extra she would chop it up julian style and then put it in a bag and shove it in the freezer... question do You remove the spine of the cactus pads?


----------



## wellington (May 8, 2012)

tyrs4u said:


> When my mother made Napales and There was always extra she would chop it up julian style and then put it in a bag and shove it in the freezer... question do You remove the spine of the cactus pads?



I have spineless. However before I found it, I had the kind with the spines. I remove them, but they say you don't have too, for the adults that is. I do it for my own piece of mind.


----------



## acrantophis (May 8, 2012)

I would plant them. Cactus must callous over their fresh cut areas before you plant them. They root quickly. We have a large one in The yard and the pads will fall off and grow wherever they land. Sadly my sulcata takes only a few bites and moves on.


----------



## Neltharion (May 8, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Plant them I. A 2 gallon pot half of the pad in the soil and let the
> Grow. If you need to keep feeding then just unplant and feed away. And this way you won't have to buy anymore either.



I second that. Just stick them in the ground, use them as you need them, and hopefully the new growth comes in faster than you can use it. I bought a box of opuntia once. I'll never have to pay for it again.


----------



## Jacob (May 8, 2012)

They actually last longer if you dont freeze them or put them in the fridge!
I Usually keep a couple pounds inside on the counter in a dish, others leave them outside in the shade etc..


----------



## iluvtorts (May 8, 2012)

I buy mine in 10lb boxes. They last me a couple weeks in the refrigerater. I use them up that fast. The main thing is to keep them cool and well ventilated. I chop mine as needed. I used to buy 1lb bags allready chopped from a produce market. They would keep a couple of weeks. They just get slimy like okra. Freezing can be done they just get slimy and mushy, but not spoiled.


----------

